# V, Red Bull or Mother?



## haymista (Apr 16, 2009)

Which do you prefer?
Mother hands down


----------



## hodges (Apr 16, 2009)

Mother, best energy drink


----------



## funcouple (Apr 16, 2009)

mother


----------



## BT (Apr 16, 2009)

there all crap


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 16, 2009)

MOTHER!!!!!, hehe, got 5 cans in me


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Apr 16, 2009)

PPFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, red-eye is better then all of them.... too bad nobody sells it anymore...... 

Probably makes you go blind or something, but that won't stop me drinking it!


----------



## Eylandt (Apr 16, 2009)

4.7 Litres of V in the last 3 days. Go V!


----------



## miley_take (Apr 16, 2009)

BT said:


> there all crap


 
+1


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 16, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> PPFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, red-eye is better then all of them.... too bad nobody sells it anymore......
> 
> Probably makes you go blind or something, but that won't stop me drinking it!


What label red eye you drink?, Plaitnum?


----------



## Lozza (Apr 16, 2009)

V is awesome  
I can't stand the others.


----------



## slip_phreak (Apr 16, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> PPFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, red-eye is better then all of them.... too bad nobody sells it anymore......
> 
> Probably makes you go blind or something, but that won't stop me drinking it!



You can buy it from woollies in sydney! Have a look in the drink isle near all the Powerade powders that you mix up yourself.


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2009)

I prefer to eat gurana tablets or a table spoon or 2 of cofffee if i need drugs to keep me awake. Red bull definately tastes the best out of those options though. Remember kids these are addictive drugs and not toys and you can suffer health problems or even die if you abuse them stupidly.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 16, 2009)

Red Bull as long as it also has a shot of Jagermeister in it !!


----------



## caradeller (Apr 16, 2009)

redbull...it gives mr wiings lol


----------



## Kupres (Apr 16, 2009)

V all they way!


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 16, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> PPFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, red-eye is better then all of them.... too bad nobody sells it anymore......
> 
> Probably makes you go blind or something, but that won't stop me drinking it!




you can still get it in coles =D

... im with you. lol.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Apr 16, 2009)

snakeman112 said:


> What label red eye you drink?, Plaitnum?



EXTREME!!! platinum is alright too....



slip_phreak said:


> You can buy it from woollies in sydney! Have a look in the drink isle near all the Powerade powders that you mix up yourself.



Yeah, there's a few places still, but few and far between. Think only nightowl stocks it cold. everywhere else is just on shelves.


----------



## Lukey47 (Apr 16, 2009)

lol whats with all these young as kids drinking the stuff?
especially mother, worst of the lot, feral stuff!!!!! haha
when i was 14, eat teaspoon of coffee n its all over lol

but red eye & V win for me!


----------



## Steman (Apr 16, 2009)

none of the stuff. it does nothing for me so no point in drinking it.


----------



## Lukey47 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Red Bull as long as it also has a shot of Jagermeister in it !!



will give kudos to that to hahahahaha


----------



## Surfcop24 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I prefer RED EYE over those any day...


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 16, 2009)

RED EYE. Loooooove Platinum and Power (the can).


----------



## kirstys (Apr 16, 2009)

mother but cant drink at the moment pregnant and missing it every day


----------



## GTsteve (Apr 16, 2009)

Mother!


----------



## jessb (Apr 16, 2009)

they are all revolting. A couple of espressos will do the same thing and tastes waaaay better!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 16, 2009)

None of the above, grenadine and coke has the same effect without making me feel violently ill :lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 16, 2009)

Kersten said:


> None of the above, grenadine and coke has the same effect without making me feel violently ill



I actually feel sick drinking Coke  Which is why I prefer Red Eye. Doesn't make me feel sick, tastes nice and keeps me awake!


----------



## Hsut77 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mother all the way, Coffee does nothing for me anymore.


----------



## PhilK (Apr 16, 2009)

cris said:


> I prefer to eat gurana tablets or a table spoon or 2 of cofffee if i need drugs to keep me awake.


Pity eating unbrewed coffee does very little for caffeine levels!
I'm studying at the moment so it's a litre of Mother a day!


----------



## Stitched (Apr 16, 2009)

I dont really like any of them, but i do like red bull and jager!!!
Mother just tastes like V to me now.


----------



## Hetty (Apr 16, 2009)

Coffee!


----------



## cris (Apr 16, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Pity eating unbrewed coffee does very little for caffeine levels!
> I'm studying at the moment so it's a litre of Mother a day!



Instant coffee is prebrewed or something i think, either way whatever types i have eaten before have worked.


----------



## Australis (Apr 17, 2009)

Stitched said:


> Mother just tastes like V to me now.



Tasted like Dr. pepper before.


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 17, 2009)

rockstar is the best


----------



## ShAdY12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Red Eye all the way!!!!!!! but too hard to find

was a V drinker for a long time but mother does it for me now


----------



## prettyinmetal (Apr 17, 2009)

hey guys its great that you guys love the new mother, i work for coca cola, and its fantastic to hear so many of you like the new formulated mother! thankyou!


----------



## mark83 (Apr 17, 2009)

theyre all pretty bad. although red bull and vodka isnt too bad


----------



## emerald_taipan (Apr 17, 2009)

I reckon mothers name and packaging( looks like a dodgy tribal tattoo) and the blokey stuff it says on the can is crap and like someone said it tastes like v (which is alright). the cartoony red bull ads arent very good and dont match up with the market i thought theyd target going by the can (something doesnt seem right) and they are too expensive. The v and red bull small cans are a waste of time aswell.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 17, 2009)

Never had either, though did have a few Jolt Colas a year or fifteen back


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 17, 2009)

i agree with BT and miley_take they are all crap!!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 17, 2009)

None of those are any good.
Gotta love original *Demon Energy*.
It only sucks cos The only place I have been able to find it is at the convenience stores in sydney.


----------



## discomat (Apr 17, 2009)

v is cheapest and tastes alright, but redbull and vodka/ jaga gets the party started haha. Oh and mother has the best ads hand down winner there! and rockstar make the best clothing/hats haha. at the end of the day they are all "heart attacks in a can"


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 17, 2009)

You'll find that Red Eye is cheaper then V, discomat.


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I love them all!


----------



## ivonavich (Apr 17, 2009)

I drink a can of mother on my way to work each morning.... Love it... 
When I'm at work I get free coffee.... love it.... 
When i'm out and getting going I'll drink Suicide Jager bombs(Jager + Chartruese and redbull) or Escalators (Redbull, Vodka and chambord) love it...


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 17, 2009)

At a friends party at luna park i had mother on the ferry and i started blowing bubbles out my nose =/ roflmao. 

All taste gross when you have too much ,but V is for me : ) Plus i like the colour of the can...


----------



## vrhq08 (Apr 17, 2009)

Red bull im a sucker for the buy 2 cans for $5


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 17, 2009)

Rockstar all the way


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 17, 2009)

MOTHER! I am addicted to the stuff...which isnt really a good thing


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 17, 2009)

footsoulja said:


> rockstar is the best


Are you serious?, that stuff tastes like demons blood, and cost's a pretty penny for such a crap beverage.




( I do like the fruit juice one tho)


----------



## Colhunter (Apr 17, 2009)

Mother on its own. Vodka red bull mixed. Having one right now. What about HEMP?


----------



## waikare (Apr 17, 2009)

red bull cos u can mix it with vodka or jager


----------



## Lewy (Apr 17, 2009)

Hemp works for me the rest dont do anything


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 17, 2009)

V all the waay!!!!


----------



## kaylaismyth (Apr 17, 2009)

I would be surprised if half of you maniac drinkers of the stuff didn't sit on the toilet for most the day... 

I like Mother best, but only on the occasion (early morning, need a wake up to survive)


----------



## ogg666 (Apr 17, 2009)

Red bull all the way


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 17, 2009)

Sugar Free V !!! Red Bull etc makes me feel like a peice of ******.


----------



## Rep-Style (Apr 17, 2009)

definatly gotta be Samedi


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 18, 2009)

None. They are all AWFUL!!! :evil:


----------



## snakey001 (Apr 18, 2009)

H.E.M.P Highly Energetic Magic Potion 

This stuff realy dose work it give me a huge rush of energy, If only more places stocked it


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 18, 2009)

Red Bul!!
Liquid candy


----------



## Lewy (Apr 18, 2009)

Another drink thats good and boosted with caffeine, guarana and vit b is the Vitamin Water Energy Citrus. Has the standard whack of caffeine in a citrus flavoured gatorade type drink.


----------



## funcouple (Apr 18, 2009)

looks to be alot of wimps that cant handle a mother. lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2009)

I had a drink once....

Used to be one called 'Top Secret' which was better than V... And what's more came in a 1.25L bottle... Not sure it did me any good though....


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 30, 2010)

Rockstar!


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 30, 2010)

Mother, need a few cans of it when late night herping!


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 30, 2010)

V for me...My partner likes Insane, I havent had it, but he said it really got him going


----------



## PaulH (Apr 30, 2010)

I think all these drinks are revolting give me a boost juice any day.


----------



## OzGecko (Apr 30, 2010)

Red eye platinum for me. Quite easy to get here in Adelaide from both Coles and Woolworths


----------



## Jimi (Apr 30, 2010)

Red Bull


----------



## JoceyFisch (Apr 30, 2010)

V for sure!

Red Bull & Cointreau is amazing.. but Red Bull on it's own is blergh.. mainly because it reminds me of being hungover :-/


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 30, 2010)

funcouple said:


> looks to be alot of wimps that cant handle a mother. lol


 
not all of us like the taste of diabetes in a can, some of these drinks are so bloody sweet, you would hate to imagine what your pancreas has to go through after drinking a can of that crap.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 30, 2010)

syeph8 - this site (not sure how accurate it is) shows sugar in drinks:

Sugar in Drinks

When i rank them in order of g of sugar Rockstar comes in at a WHOPPING 62g (assuming 5g is a teaspoon of sugar, that's 12 teaspoons of sugar in a Rockstar Original)!!!

Not far behind with 10 teaspoons of sugar (52g) is Mother....

There's a drink called Big Cock - not drinking that one... Sugar intensive never-the-less....

Coke and Pepsi tie of around 40g (8 teaspoons).

But the clincher is this one:

Caffeine in Rockstar Punched Guava 

Containing a whopper 102g of sugar... 20 teaspoons... TWENTY TEASPOONS of sugar!!!

(anyone had Rockstar Punched Guava?)

V also with 8 teaspoons...

Red Bull considerably less...

27g of sugar (or 6 teaspoons)

It's interesting...


----------



## Vincey (Apr 30, 2010)

I think V is terrible, redbull has to be *ICE *cold and mother is the best because of these few reasons
A) cheapest 
B) highest quantity of the actual DRINK its self
C)isn't terrible if it isnt really cold, like all other energy drinks

Just on another note. DO NOT EVER BUY "NITRO" i thought i'd give it a go. I had one sip and didn't need to think twice about throwing it in the bin next to me. Absolutely vile.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 30, 2010)

V mixed with mother. one ltr of that and you wont sleep for a week...................................................night


----------



## naledge (Apr 30, 2010)

Red Eye is by far the best.

Only $1.80/bottle. And for sale in any Coles, Woolworths or IGA in S.A


----------



## marcmarc (Apr 30, 2010)

Black "Rockstar", not the cola. 750ml cans!


----------



## Slats (Apr 30, 2010)

Monster hands down


----------



## ravan (Apr 30, 2010)

monsterrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, this was dragged up from this month, last year!


----------



## bundysnake (Apr 30, 2010)

V for me.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 30, 2010)

which colour is the rockstar with 102g of sugar? I Hope its not the orange or purple one, coz they r the BEST. IMO, orange or purple rockstar is the best, then monster/wicked (tastes the same) then mother surge mixed with pink milk, then mother.


Will


----------



## ilovejordan (Apr 30, 2010)

Motherrrrrr!!!:d


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 30, 2010)

mother is the go but the off coloured can candy crap sucks the cahonees


----------



## potato matter (Apr 30, 2010)

Mother!!! Mother surge is nice too, Red Bull is ok.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 30, 2010)

MONSTER 4 EVA it sucks we cant get all 20 flavours here  
and red eye is in coles and safeway.woolworths in wodonga


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 30, 2010)

Slats said:


> Monster hands down


 agreed


----------



## mattmc (Apr 30, 2010)

your all stupid, WATER is the new energy drink.


----------



## syeph8 (May 1, 2010)

Ta slimy, I tend to shy away from sweeter things anyway, im bitter and twisted and intend to stay that way. although i do occasionally drink an energy drink here or there, only ever drank a half a can of mother as it truly is diabetes in a can. but a good nights sleep and a coffee (one of the most addictive substances on earth) in the morning and all is good in the world


----------



## mebebrian (May 1, 2010)

Im an ex V addict... Then i found Orange MOTHER YeeHaa!!! Now all hope is lost...

But 2 cans and i'm bouncing of the walls! That stuff really should have an age restriction. I'm 28, cant imagine what it would do to a 10 year old. My son is 8 and he gets a little hypo on a small cup of rasberry soda! I reckon he'd need a straight jacket after a can of mother...


----------



## supergirlmas (May 1, 2010)

Monster all the way, or black V


----------



## serpenttongue (May 1, 2010)

'N.O. Explode' tops all of them!!


----------



## Megzz (May 1, 2010)

I only drink Red Eye...


----------



## slither (May 1, 2010)

monster first then red bull then v dont like mother


----------



## bluereptile (May 1, 2010)

monster and red bull


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 2, 2010)

v and cocaine.....best energy drinks


----------



## krusty (May 2, 2010)

mother or red bull for me,they do not do any thing for me but i love the taste.


----------



## sacred_DUC (May 2, 2010)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> PPFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, red-eye is better then all of them.... too bad nobody sells it anymore......
> 
> Probably makes you go blind or something, but that won't stop me drinking it!



ha yeah that was good black stallion was even better but can't find it anywhere


----------



## potato matter (May 2, 2010)

dragonfruit vitamin water is just as good as mother, gives me more energy too.


----------



## JAS101 (May 2, 2010)

all crap try topgear .


----------



## euphorion (May 2, 2010)

mother IS red bull. literally its the same recipe.


----------



## Adzo (May 4, 2010)

Not one vote for powerthirst yet?[video=youtube;qRuNxHqwazs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs[/video]
But seriously, a can of low carb Monster before a PB deadlift session.


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Seems cheaper than no explode until you add up a months worth.
got the shats with no explode(no pun intended  ) and went to superpump.


----------



## Bax155 (May 5, 2010)

They all taste like crap, nothing beats an ice cold COKE!! DOes anyone else get sleepy after drinking energy drinks cause I sure do???


----------



## Grooove (May 5, 2010)

Have you seen the new ROCKSTAR drinks that they have released? They now come in a 710ml can with a fancy lid. They contain 2 servings per can, only allowed 1 can per day, so when you read the amout of caffene and gurana and taurine on the side it says mg per serving, you have to double it because there is 2 servings per can. Each to their own I suppose. The can its self looks quite impressive, but I'll stick to water or juice.


----------



## slim6y (May 6, 2010)

Rockstar 710mL

Rockstar Energy Drink: Products > ORIGINAL 710ml

This states there's 13.1g of sugar per 100mL of drink... 13.1g is approximately 2 teaspoons of sugar + a bit...

Therefore a 710mL can = 13.1g of sugar x 7.1 = 93g of sugar in a full can....

While not as serious as the 102g in the previous page... This is still significantly higher than 2 cans of coke (80g of sugar).

That's close to 19 teaspoons of sugar!!!


----------



## ravan (May 6, 2010)

has anyone heard of/seen the black mamba energy drink?
its made by dr pepper, i want to try and see if i can get a can for my boy, seeing as he's slightly obsessed with dr pepper lol.


----------



## Sidonia (May 6, 2010)

All energy drinks are horrible.
If I had to choose though I'd say Red Bull but only with the added deliciousness of Jägermeister


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 6, 2010)

captive_fairy said:


> V for me...My partner likes Insane, I havent had it, but he said it really got him going


INSANE OWNS although monster is better


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 6, 2010)

mebebrian said:


> Im an ex V addict... Then i found Orange MOTHER YeeHaa!!! Now all hope is lost...
> 
> But 2 cans and i'm bouncing of the walls! That stuff really should have an age restriction. I'm 28, cant imagine what it would do to a 10 year old. My son is 8 and he gets a little hypo on a small cup of rasberry soda! I reckon he'd need a straight jacket after a can of mother...


 lol my friend is tiny like really tiny and he drank 2 monsters(oops) he was literally running and jumping off walls


----------



## thals (May 6, 2010)

Monster, or if there's none of that, red bull 8)


----------



## Jake_the_snake (May 6, 2010)

Mother for the Flavour.

This is bad but I have honestly drank 4 500ml cans of Mother in 1 day.

1 at 7 am when got to work,

1 at 11 am when on the road (I work as local truck driver)

1 at 2pm to get me going after lunch and the 2 for 1 deal was cheap at the Petrol station

1 that night at about 6pm to get me going cause i was going out that night.


----------



## Serpentess (May 7, 2010)

Red bull with vodka.

Other than that... nothing cause it all gives me heart pains, lol.


----------



## lex10 (May 7, 2010)

All of them, whatever is on special...and "Rockstar" - the orange can


----------



## Misha (May 21, 2010)

YUUCK!!

All the energy drinks are so bad for you!! I am not touching anything that recommends you only have 2 a day for your own health....

Water for me thanks!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 21, 2010)

i cant get enough of this stuff,mostly mother,but heaps of redbull,also like V and monster ripper,actually i drink every type there is except the suger free ones.
drinking suger free energy drink is like going into a brothel and asking for a hug


----------



## Dipcdame (May 21, 2010)

Are energy drinks bad for you?85
rate or flag this page

By Babesh


Every time you go to a store whether it be a gas station or a local food store you'll see the new craze of energy drinks. The drinks are popular among younger people who need a pick me up early in the morning and just aren't getting it from coffee, but are there serious side effects to drinking them? New tests are being run everyday concerning energy drinks and the effect they have on the human body but what are the results?

Within a typical energy drink you might find Ginseng, Vitamin B, and often helpful herbs. It's the other ingredients that are said to be the problem, most commonly used within the energy drinks is guarana. So you down a can of Red Bull, what could go wrong? Well a energy drink works by giving you a sugar rush basically and like any other sugar rush it comes to an end eventually, but energy drinks are said to cause many other problems.

Some doctors are concluding that drinking too many energy drinks may eventually cause heart problems because of the amount of boost the heart gets from the excessive usage of them. With the energy drinks on the market today reaching levels of 360mg of caffeine there's no wonder many energy drinks like Red Bull have been banned in countires when there have been cases of teenagers drinking a energy drink before a basketball game and then later dying from heart failure. 

Physical and mental effects come from drinking energy drinks in excess, like insomnia. anxiety, and sometimes muscle twitching have been seen in adults who drink too many. In the local bar scene energy drinks are used as a mixer with alcohol and this is very bad for the body because alcohol is a downer whereas a energy drink is designed to perk you up, so having conflicting beverages causes one to think you need more to drink as well as causing dehydration which is caused by both alcohol and energy drinks. 


Think wisely before you pop that next tab on that energy drink.
from: Are energy drinks bad for you?


----------



## driftoz (May 21, 2010)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> PPFFFFFFFFFFFTTTTTT, red-eye is better then all of them.... too bad nobody sells it anymore......
> 
> Probably makes you go blind or something, but that won't stop me drinking it!


 
YES deff redeye LOVE the classic one my smoko van at work still sells then and local deli  need to have red eye on the pole but other than that ill drink V then mother or red bull.



JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> Mother for the Flavour.
> 
> This is bad but I have honestly drank 4 500ml cans of Mother in 1 day.
> 
> ...


 
is that all ive had 2 coffies at work then a caffine tablet hour later and 2 red bulls in 30 mins done nothing fo rme was still falling asleep lol


----------

